# What is this?



## towhead (Oct 29, 2006)

Milkglass with blue swirls.....3" tall, 4" around....


----------



## towhead (Oct 29, 2006)

Reverse side....


----------



## swizzle (Oct 29, 2006)

It went on the side of a bird cage and held water or seed. Swizzle


----------



## towhead (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow, the bird had nicer dishes than I do! []


----------



## DiggerBryan (Oct 29, 2006)

I found the exact same thing in the dump I was digging which was very new I might add. But anyway mine almost looked black but it was amethyst when held up to the light. I think it was part of an Avon set or something. Sorry Swizzle but I have to disagree with you on the bird feeder/waterer theory.


----------



## dewdog (Oct 29, 2006)

Bird feeder....


----------



## capsoda (Oct 29, 2006)

It's a bird feeder from a canary cage. My aunt had a few of them when I was a kid. They made the glass ones into the 1960s and then went to plastic.


----------



## huffmnd (Oct 29, 2006)

It's a piece of glass with a big hole in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I would say go with the flow... bird feeder.


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 29, 2006)

def a bird feeder, I have one in milk glass and Jadiette green


----------



## DiggerBryan (Oct 29, 2006)

After further research  you guys are right and I was wrong. Who would have thought they would make a bird's water/feed dish so fancy? Sorry for doubting you Swiz. But life would be boring if everybody agreed on everything right? []


----------



## huffmnd (Oct 29, 2006)

And I thought you were gonna say it was a piece of glass with a big hole in it.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Oct 29, 2006)

Well if you want to get technical IT IS a piece of glass with a big hole in it.


----------



## swizzle (Oct 30, 2006)

No prob. I've been second guessed more then once and I'm not always right. It never hurts to doubt a theory and do your own research. Swizzle


----------



## towhead (Oct 30, 2006)

THANK'S FOR ALL THE INPUT!  Now that I know what it is, look what I found on Ruby Lane:   $30 !

http://www.rubylane.com/ni/shops/carolynstt/iteml/040840#pic1


----------



## baltbottles (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes its a glass bird feeder they have been around for a very long time I've dug free blown pontiled examples from prives as early as the 1820s But they did continue making them for much longer. yours looks like some of the onces i've seen in 1900-1920 era dumps.

 Chris


----------



## towhead (Oct 30, 2006)

Found it behind my Aunt's garage.  They moved into the house in the middles 50's and the garbage was there then.....Also found a 10-2-4 Dr Pepper, bunch of -would have been awesome- broken crocks, milk bottles, pottery, cast iron sconce, old Coke, etc.


----------

